# Maths tutor needed a level



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi we live in Dubai marina and are looking for a maths tutor for my Daughter 18yrs taking an A level Maths exam on 20th Sept we are looking for 3 hours a day 5 days a week for the next three weeks please kindly send me a private message with your telephone details

Regards
Paula


----------

